# 20 Gallon Tank Lighting Requirements



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, I have a 20 gallon tall (16" in height), and i was wondering what my lighting needs to be in order to grow medium light required plants. The hood that came with the tank uses a T8 fluorescent bulb.

1) Should i change the hood/canopy and get something with stronger lights?

2) Would a fluorescent bulb like this one be okay?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753937&lmdn=Brand

or

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754063&lmdn=Brand


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The light fixture you have may be okay for low light plants but not for the medium light plants you want to grow. The tube is 15w and you will need another light fixture to get a higher wattage. All those light tubes that you posted are only light spectrum differences and not wattage differences. You can use a T5HO fixture or try a DIY fixture with two 23w compact fluorescents. You may also need glass to lay over the top of the aquarium so that the fixture is isolated from the water.


----------

